# Salt's Triplets!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We were blessed with two bucklings and one little doeling. The black buckling is a moonspot dream and the doeling has some moonspots too. The other buckling appears plain at this time. The boys came out just fine in a normal presentation but this doeling was breech but momma did great!

All are nursing and doing great right now, so fingers crossed! Oh and Freya appears to now have triplets. . . She helped with the cleaning and one buckling (the plain one) was having a hard time getting Salt's teat I made sure he got colostrum and everyone was fine and then I went to feed everyone else. . . I came back to him nursing on Freya! This little guy is going between both already. I had to take Freya out for a bit so he would nurse more on his momma during the critical time for mommas milk and then I let Freya back in for the night. 

Nothing like seeing a big pile of kids under a heat lamp. These 5 are cuddling (Freya's and Salt's) but Jazzy's single is hanging out by her self.

Not the best pics but it has been a busy night. Now I have a ton of homework to get done before tomorrow's classes.

Only two more does left to kid. . .


For some reason right now the website is not attaching my photos so hang on or check back and I will try to upload them again in a bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Another try at uploading the pictures


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful spots! Congrats!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Gorgeous! I'm really falling in love with Nubians and would definitely pay more than I should to get the precious tri-colored (moonspotted?) buck! His _is _a "moonspotted dream"! *sigh* Be still, my heart!
:angel:


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

They are going to be nice. Congrats. I have 2 kids born 2 weeks ago & 2 today. My older ones are nursing on both Moms.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my! they are precious! loving those moonspots.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Soo CUTE!!  why must you 
Torture me like this


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my! Soo CUTE!!  why must you
> Torture me like this


Skyla
Thank you and it's ok that black moonspotted dream is a buckling so no worries. If it was a doeling that would really be torture for you :laugh:

Oh I really would like to keep him for myself but I keep telling myself all of these kids are for sale right now. . . maybe I will get a doeling like this next season. . . maybe


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> oh my! they are precious! loving those moonspots.


Thank you! He is so big too next to his siblings. He is going to be a great sire I think!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think so too. wish I could smuggle him here......


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all!

Crystal, I love it when does let them do that! Freya has always been the free for all doe around here, but last year I had 3 junior does that all shared kids. It appears that Freya is letting one of Salt's nurse her, but they both may be sharing. I found Salt laying with all 5 this morning while Freya was eating hay and then later found Salt over drinking while Freya was baby sitting. I love my herd so much!

Crownofjules: Come to the dark side. . . I mean the dark moonspotted side. . . he is going to be for sale. . .


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> I think so too. wish I could smuggle him here......


:laugh: Well you could try but I think they would discover him pretty fast. . . Just tell them it is a new very life like toy! It even eats and goes potty! :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Skyla
> 
> Thank you and it's ok that black moonspotted dream is a buckling so no worries. If it was a doeling that would really be torture for you :laugh:
> 
> Oh I really would like to keep him for myself but I keep telling myself all of these kids are for sale right now. . . maybe I will get a doeling like this next season. . . maybe


Well that's a good thing  he still is a cutie!  yes, if it were a doeling I would just die! I have yet to have a kid with cool crazy moonspots  my 'little' Brookie is as crazy as it gets  oh, and her brother had some cool ones! Forgot about him!

LOL! That's hard! I had to do that last year  luckily the does all sold quickly and the boys were all wethered and sold quick like too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the buckling.....doeling is cute too  But.....man, that buckling is awesome!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gosh! He's gorgeous! I really like the moonspots and dapples. The girls are awful cute too...love that white nose on the one!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they are all cute! Congratulations on your new additions, DDFN! :-D


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on all the kiddos being born! They are all sooo adorable!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh... could you move a little rather away from me? I'm in the market for a Nubian buck this year and you are just about close enough for me to consider, lol. I'm hoping to find someone who wants to trade Nubian buckling for Nubian buckling though this year and cut my goat buying costs this year, lol. They are all very cute. Can't wait until one of my girls kids. Not even sure how many will this year. My nubains will, my dwarfs will, but my boer buck was born in March so I'm not sure he was big enough to get all of those girls, lol. Shuld start seeing kids here in Feb.:wahoo:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats the babies are sooo cute


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so jealous of you! Why do YOU people always get gorgeous moonspotted babies, when I can't find a goat for sale that has even ONE spot on their body?! It's so unfair.....maybe you should give him to me so I can start bringing more spotted babies into my area LOL.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm so jealous of you! Why do YOU people always get gorgeous moonspotted babies, when I can't find a goat for sale that has even ONE spot on their body?! It's so unfair.....maybe you should give him to me so I can start bringing more spotted babies into my area LOL.


lol Well he is going to be for sale. . . :wink: I really wish I could keep him as I may never get this cross again, but I need to cut back my herd. I am so busy and the hubby really wants out of goats all together but that is not happening :shades:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Stacie1205 said:


> Ugh... could you move a little rather away from me? I'm in the market for a Nubian buck this year and you are just about close enough for me to consider, lol. I'm hoping to find someone who wants to trade Nubian buckling for Nubian buckling though this year and cut my goat buying costs this year, lol. They are all very cute. Can't wait until one of my girls kids. Not even sure how many will this year. My nubains will, my dwarfs will, but my boer buck was born in March so I'm not sure he was big enough to get all of those girls, lol. Shuld start seeing kids here in Feb.:wahoo:


Sorry. lol We have been looking for a farm to buy but if we find one it will still be in the same general area. If you decided to purchase a buck let me know. We only had 3 bucklings so far this year but I do have one doe left to kid.

I hope you have some lovely kids this season (hope he was able to breed them for you).


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am head over heels in love with this moonspotted guy. Such a dream and I am sure he will make someone a great sire.

So I decided to put together a short video with updated pics and clips of all the kids.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/2014-kids-video-format-161052/#post1602180


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

They are so adorable ! Even thou I have ND's I just LOVE newborn nubians with those ears LOL  Congrats


----------

